# Best action Camera under £100



## Spike85

I’m after a decent action camera for some trips out. 

Nothing expensive but takes half decent videos and stills. Looking £100 and under 

Any reviews would be brilliant thank you


----------



## bigbrother

Why would you want half decent videos and photos, buy cheap pay three times you will be so dissappionted with the quailty of a £100 camera you'll end up paying another £200 for a decent camera they are cheap for a reason.


----------



## Spike85

It’s more for fun than serious use. Hobbies and days out. So don’t need to spend £300 if you can get one to do the job for under £100


----------



## Darlofan

bigbrother said:


> Why would you want half decent videos and photos, buy cheap pay three times you will be so dissappionted with the quailty of a £100 camera you'll end up paying another £200 for a decent camera they are cheap for a reason.


I love comments like this. People usually have a budget for a reason. The whole buy cheap buy twice mantra is usually spouted by people who have no idea about money or are selling you the product you're after!
My Tesco(technika) tv is still going strong after 5 years. The previous one from Richer Sounds that cost twice the price only lasted a week or so.
Yes there will be cheap cameras out there that are not up to the job or give satisfactory results but research correctly(which is what he's doing) and there will be options open to him plus advice of what's available slightly over his budget.


----------



## Spike85

Yep 100% , Thank you.


----------



## bigbrother

Darlofan said:


> I love comments like this. People usually have a budget for a reason. The whole buy cheap buy twice mantra is usually spouted by people who have no idea about money or are selling you the product you're after!
> My Tesco(technika) tv is still going strong after 5 years. The previous one from Richer Sounds that cost twice the price only lasted a week or so.
> Yes there will be cheap cameras out there that are not up to the job or give satisfactory results but research correctly(which is what he's doing) and there will be options open to him plus advice of what's available slightly over his budget.


Fully understand where you are coming from Darlofan but Spike did ask for a camera for Action photos and vids,i can't see how an under £100 camera can take action photos and vids, stills yes.

Oh yes i do have more money than sense lol


----------



## andy665

Try the Akaso EK7000- about £60 - punches way above it's weight - I have one and for the kind of stuff you want it's ideal


----------



## Spike85

Brilliant cheers Andy


----------



## Skuperb

andy665 said:


> Try the Akaso EK7000- about £60 - punches way above it's weight - I have one and for the kind of stuff you want it's ideal


Just purchased two of these as Christmas presents, one for each of my daughters. Reviews look good and had a play with one of the cameras before wrapping and it seems to be pretty good. Time will tell!!


----------



## Spike85

I actually went for the SJCAM SJ6 Legend , won a brand new one for £75 has great reviews and similar to the one Andy suggested. Comes with loads of kit also.


----------



## Serious Performance

I've had two SJCams in the past... One a 5000 (I think) and an M10. Both very good for the price. The M10 died after a year but it had led a hard life either been in the sea in Hawaii or on the front of my bike for a year so no complaints to be fair. You get a tonne of bits and spare batteries. Def a good aption .


----------



## beatty599

Anyone else think, just being properly told how to use a camera creates better photos? I was told in 5 minutes how to shoot a basic still of people, by a photographer lecturer and the pictures looked 10 times better.

I would recommend going to a crash course on it, they're around £75 around me. You'll be able to get the most out of the little £100 and under cameras and take better photos than people with the big expensive DSLR's.

Probably why I'm content with my phones camera


----------



## Andy1972

I agree. Sometimes a talented craftsman can make a better product with poor tools than an amateur with professional tools.

A pro photographer once told me how to take pics of cars with my phone. He said zoom it as far as it will go, then stand back yourself so its in the frame as you want. The car will be sharp but the background blurry. Seemed to work for me


----------



## RandomlySet

If you can stretch to a GoPro, then go for it.

I did take a punt on a £40 action cam for when I didn't want to risk my GoPro, and it's "ok"


----------



## LSpec

I have a cheap version of sjcam lol.. and for my taste is very good, I dont need 4k resolution and cost me £20 on ebay. Its full HD, no stereo but again is for fun.


----------

